# Lia's birthday cake



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

My horse turned 17 yesterday so I baked her a cake! I just made the recipe up as I went along...here it is. Warning: my goats went completely nuts when they got their pieces...so in the future I'd cut the molasses to a tablespoon and add more apples or some applesauce for moisture.

Ingredients:
1 TBSP golden flax powder
1/2 cup whole wheat flour
pinch cinnamon
pinch ginger
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 cup multigrain multigrain hot cereal (we have whole oats, barley and wheat)
1/3 cup quick oats
1/8 cup molasses
1/4 cup coconut oil, liquid
3 TBSP water
4 TBSP coconut milk (the stuff that comes in a carton....you could even use plain water)
1/2 cup finely shredded carrots
1/8 cup shredded apple (no peel)

Mix together the flax, flour, and spices. Add the cereals and mix, then add the liquids and fruit. Mix well.

Grease a small pan (I used a 7 inch round one) and pat in the batter. Bake at 375?f for about 18-24 minutes or until well baked all the way through. Let it cool, then serve a small slice to your pets. You might even want some yourself. Enjoy! =D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:birthday: Happy Birthday Lia... :hi5: 

sounds like a good cake for her...I bet she enjoyed.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

=D Oh yes, she loved it. Lucky her, she gets leftovers tonight.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good...tell her happy birthday for me.... :thumb:  :cake:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It actually sounds pretty good! LOL! :laugh:

Tell your special girl Happy Birthday!!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

Thanks! I will tell her. =D


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

